# المنتديات الأردنية > المنتدى العسكري الاردني >  الدرك يحتفل بالهجرة النبوية الشريفه

## معاذ ملحم

الدرك يحتفل بالهجرة النبوية 



عمان - بترا - احتفلت المديرية العامة لقوات الدرك امس السبت بحضور المدير العام لقوات الدرك اللواء الركن توفيق الطوالبة بذكرى الهجرة النبوية الشريفة.
والقى اللواء الركن الطوالبة كلمة نقل خلالها تحيات جلالة القائد الاعلى الملك عبدالله الثاني لكافة منتسبي قوات الدرك على الجهود المبذولة للمحافظة على مقدرات الوطن ومكتسباته داعيا الجميع الى الاستفادة من دروس هذه المناسبة العظيمة والعمل بروح الفريق الواحد لتبقى قوات الدرك دائما عند حسن ظن قيادتنا الهاشمية الملهمة.
والقيت خلال الحفل عدة كلمات تحدثت عن هذه الذكرى التي تزخر بالمعاني والعبر واهميتها ومكانتها في تاريخ الدعوه الاسلامية وما تحملها من معان وتوجيهات في حياتنا.
وأشارت الى ان المتتبع لاحداث الهجرة يجدها مليئة بالدروس والعبر من خلال احداثها ووقائعها وكانت صناعة لامة عظيمة وارساء لقاعدة متينة انطلقت منها جيوش الحق لترفع راية الحق في كل بقاع العالم.

----------


## تحية عسكريه

الله يعطيك العافية يا صديقي ونشامى الدرك الله يخليهم ويقويهم  :04f8b3e14f:  :04f8b3e14f:  :04f8b3e14f:  :04f8b3e14f:

----------


## معاذ ملحم

أمين ...ز و الله يقويك يا النشمي 

شكرا ما قصرت

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> أمين ...ز و الله يقويك يا النشمي





> شكرا ما قصرت




عيب يا رجال واجبنا

----------


## معاذ ملحم

F5

في ذكرى الوفاء لمنتديات الحصن الأردنية

----------

